# Specialized and Avanti Bikes ?



## Chris Aussie (Jun 26, 2007)

Hey All

I am new to mountain biking, been with a few mates about a dozen times and loved it so I want to buy my first good bike.

So I started the confusing job of going around a few places to see what I could find and what running gear they have on them then the prices.

Can I ask what everyone thinks about Specialized and or Avanti Bikes ? I am looking at these two brands at the moment thinking that one of these will be good. Am I right in saying that the more you pay the better the running gear basically? The frames etc are simular it just comes down to the running gear and in saying that what am I getting for my money if I spend more, can you notice a difference between Deore and LX as an example??

Kind Regards
Chris


----------



## jeff193 (Jun 13, 2007)

hey chris
avanti and specialized are very similar and yet very different brands. Avanti is a new zealand company and owns the distribution rights to specialized in australia. At out shop, we discribe the two companies like this.

Avanti bikes are where you get the best "bang for your buck." The frames are average. not amazing, not crap, just pretty average. Being a smaller company, avanti do not have endles ammounts of money to spent on R&D so you get a pretty average bike frame. It will be heaver than a specialized frame and probably wont handle as well either. The reason you should consider avanti though is that because they spend less on their frame, you get a better deal on the componentry. Avanti bikes are generally entry level or mid level bikes so if your spending under 1000 AU, avanti might be a pretty good bet. Also, if your looking for a full suspension, you will have to get a specialized because avanti doesnt make one.

Specialized is a much larger company with lots of money to spend each year on R&D. This means you get one of the best frames available in the bike industry. It will be lighter, stiffer and have an overall better feel than the avanti frame. When comparing a specialized to an avanti, you will get a lighter bike, with a great frame, but not the level of componentry you would find on an avanti. 

in short. With an avanti, you are buying because of the componentry, with a specialized you are buying the frame. 

so to anwser your question, your not just paying for the components (running gear) with both bikes. if you look at it that way avanti will win every time because for say, an 800 dollar bike, the avanti will have the better components. What you need to remember is that the frame dictates everything about the bike. how it rides, how heavy it is, and in the end, if it is a good bike or bad bike. next, you look at the fork and lastly, the componentry.

In the end, you will be happy with whatever you choose. but make sure you chose for the right reasons. Consider how much your going to be riding, if its real casual, avanti may be better. if its more often and on more challenging trails, specialzed is probably the better bet. 
oh and as far as deore of LX goes, there is a change in quality between a deore and LX. LX is 9 sp where deore is 8. if youre riding every weekend, get LX. it will last longer, be more durable and will be a better choice overall. if your riding once a month, deore will work fine. but keep in mind that even though the read derailleur is LX, the rest of the components will be deore. if its deore rear, its everything else will be the step below deore. its the bike company's way of luring you in with names like "LX" and "deore." just remember, dont buy a bike because its LX or Deore, buy it because you like the frame and fork. 

How much were you looking to spend and what kind of rider are you? and by the way, I do work at a shop that sells specialized and avanti, but i dont consider myself biasd. I chose to work at the shop BECAUSE they sold specialized which I have ridden for a long time. I perfer to sell a product I am passionate about rather than one i dont care much fore.
enjoy the ride man,


----------



## jeff193 (Jun 13, 2007)

oh and the job of your sales person is to make it not confusing. Often employees make the mistake of using terms or talking about things that you have no clue what they are. Dont be afraid to ask any questions no matter how silly they may seem. If your still confused, find another shop


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

Also depends what sort of bike you're looking at. Obviously you're going for a hardtail, but is it more a dirt jumper or xc type?

If you're from Australia like your use rname says there are a few good Aussie forums worth checking out (as well as mtbr). 
If you're in Qld / Brisbane try http://www.mtbdirt.com.au
or a general forum http://www.farkin.net

Both Avanti & Specialized are good brands to start out on. Like it has been said in Specialized you do pay more for the frame & the brand name so don't get as much value in the components for the given price, there is always a given somewhere. As an example one bike may have disc brakes but the fork isn't as good or overall componentry.

Check out a few different brands, compare the specs and price. Depending on how long you want to keep the bike I would find the following most important:
Frame,
Fork,
Wheels
Brakes (if discs)
Mainly because these are the most expensive components to upgrade later on, the rest can wear out over time and not so bad to upgrade down the track. But then if you plan on keeping it for a year or two and getting a better bike once you're into the sport it's not so crucial to get the best frame etc. If you want to keep the bike for say 5yrs plus then you would place primary importance on the frame.

Check out:
Giant
Specialized
Avanti
Raceline
Kona
GT
Merida
Norco

to name a few, all good brands.

Oh & if you're after more of a DJ type bike plenty of 2nd hand Giant STP's and the like on Farkin.


----------



## jenkinsjohn616 (27 d ago)

How do I no what my bike is the person I bought from says its universal I just feel its more for ladies than me


----------

